# Lula is blossoming. :)



## liljaker

Very sweet girl.


----------



## Locket

So gorgeous!


----------



## LEUllman

Princess Lula looks like she's a bit oversized, like Beau and Nickel, and a few other minis on the forum. Do you know how tall she is? Beau is 16-1/2" -- a great size for us!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

She has definitely made herself at home! Love the sweater, did you make it? Sooo cute!


----------



## LauraRose

LEUllman said:


> Princess Lula looks like she's a bit oversized, like Beau and Nickel, and a few other minis on the forum. Do you know how tall she is? Beau is 16-1/2" -- a great size for us!


She's 14.75" at the point where her shoulder & back meet. Measured her yesterday. 
Is that where you measure to??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

MollyMuiMa said:


> She has definitely made herself at home! Love the sweater, did you make it? Sooo cute!


Thanks!
No, I didn't make it. I once crocheted a scarf: it took everything I had to finish it. 
I have 0 patience for that sort of thing. 
But I certainly appreciate the look of knit & crochet. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

LauraRose said:


> I'm so thoroughly enjoying being Lula's mama!!!


It shows!! What an exciting time for you both, so many firsts! I love the way she's looking at Simi, her young mind is really getting lots of stimulation. I have to say again what a pretty expression Lula has, it really draws me. Enjoy every minute with her!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

Sweet poodle girl, she is such a pretty little lady.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

OMG, she does have the Aery face  


New collar. Woof! by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom

schnauzerpoodle said:


> OMG, she does have the Aery face


I see that too! It's probably why I'm so smitten with pretty Lula, she has that Nickel look about her. You know, they would make a_ lovely_ couple.


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Such a pretty girl! She looks so happy


----------



## LauraRose

Thank you, Everyone!

Dancing with Daddy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz

She's gorgeous!


----------



## CT Girl

She is gorgeous. She looks like she knows she has landed in clover and is enjoying every minute. No wonder she is blossoming. Great pictures.


----------



## petitpie

Lula is adorable!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Lula is not only pretty, she's a very snappy dresser. And I'm betting a good dancer, too.:dance2: What a dazzling silver mpoo, and we get to enjoy her right along with you! :happy: (She's making me want another *silver* baby.)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Chagall's mom said:


> Lula is not only pretty, she's a very snappy dresser. And I'm betting a good dancer, too.:dance2: What a dazzling silver mpoo, and we get to enjoy her right along with you! :happy: (She's making me want another *silver* baby.)


CM, you want Richard's phone number? :aetsch:


----------



## LauraRose

I can't say enough nice things about Richard! He is wonderful. Took the time to walk me through grooming & answer my 2.5million questions. Lol

CM, if you do want another mpoo, you can't go wrong with Aery Poodles. 

Also, I registered Lula for her first obedience group class, starting Feb 13. 
We hope to work toward her therapy dog cert so she can accompany me to work. <3

We also joined a local meetup group called Le Petit Chien, who offer free socializing & training groups. Our first meetup is Feb 10 for a group training class (sit, down, stand) & therapy dog demo/info session. 
Such exciting times. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

schnauzerpoodle said:


> CM, you want Richard's phone number? :aetsch:





LauraRose said:


> I can't say enough nice things about Richard! He is wonderful. Took the time to walk me through grooming & answer my 2.5million questions. Lol
> 
> CM, if you do want another mpoo, you can't go wrong with Aery Poodles.


What I need first, poodle gals, is the phone number to a good hypnotist to convince my dh adding a second silver mpoo is the right thing to do!


----------



## LauraRose

Chagall's mom said:


> What I need first, poodle gals, is the phone number to a good hypnotist to convince my dh adding a second silver mpoo is the right thing to do!


Well, I am a marriage & family therapist, but I don't use hypnotism. 

I definitely would like to add a second mpoo, in time. We need a yard first though... Maybe in a few years. 

CM, I think we live pretty close. I'd be thrilled to meet up sometime for a silver mpoo playdate & photo session. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Playing hard, sleeping hard. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

LauraRose said:


> I definitely would like to add a second mpoo, in time. We need a yard first though... Maybe in a few years.
> 
> CM, I think we live pretty close. I'd be thrilled to meet up sometime for a silver mpoo playdate & photo session.


We must! Let's chat by PM to set something up when the weather's a bit warmer. We live in the country with some acreage, woods and a creek running through our property, it's a great place for poodles. Meanwhile, work on Lula's recall because we don't have fencing.:vroam:


----------



## LauraRose

Sleepy baby









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Seriously pretty girl! So nice you found one another.


----------



## LauraRose

Ready to groom. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Riding in the car








To get her new boots








Then shaking them. Lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

what a sweet little lady you have there.You can see and know everthing you need to know about her by looking into her eyes, she is just wonderful.


----------



## Chagall's mom

I love the glimpses we're getting of Lula's life, so many fun firsts! Discovering the joys of toys, finding the best places in the house to lounge, setting up for home grooming, boot shopping, it's all so precious. The first year with a poodle is like nothing else I know.


----------



## CT Girl

I am really getting a kick out of seeing what enjoyment you are getting out of Lulu. I swear she is totally striking a pose in these photos. It is apparent you are totally bonkers over each other. Very sweet.


----------



## LauraRose

Thanks, Everyone!
I am completely gaga over her! 

I dremeled her nails earlier with no problem. She's so patient while being handled. 

She's a dream! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Sleepy little diva









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Lula's Valentine Gifts:
Waterproof pink snood set with leggings, glitzie silver snood, Girlfriends print snood, Girlfriends treat pouch. 
& cute stuffie gift from Mary, the designer/owner of ETSY's Poodle Lounge. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

oh, she is going to be sooo pretty in pink, sweet little poodle baby.


----------



## LauraRose

Play bow








Car Riding Pro









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Valentine Pix














<3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petitpie

Love your new photos of Lula!


----------



## BorderKelpie

She's precious!

hmmm, may have to consider a silver poodle someday......


----------



## Chagall's mom

Lula is so feminine, her play bow is more of a curtsey.:girl: I am so enamored of her.!:love2:


----------



## CT Girl

Great Valentines pictures. I think Hallmark will soon be calling, she makes a great model. 

You are giving me courage to try a Dremel for Swizzle's nails. That does seem to be the best way to really keep their nails nice.


----------



## LauraRose

CT Girl said:


> Great Valentines pictures. I think Hallmark will soon be calling, she makes a great model.
> 
> You are giving me courage to try a Dremel for Swizzle's nails. That does seem to be the best way to really keep their nails nice.


Thank you! 
I figure I'm biased, but I just think she couldn't be cuter. <3

As for the nails, I think it's the only way to go. Especially for such small nails, unless you clip & file, they are so sharp till ground down outside by running, etc. 
Plus I really like a short nail & tight foot. Dremeling gives the best opportunity, I have found. 

I follow this advice, & add leggings to avoid any sudden mishaps with her hair:
http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html

I generally dremel once a week once the nail is to my liking. Your dog may vary. 
I think the obsession comes from Dobermans - it was really the only grooming I could do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Lula usually sleeps ON me, in bed. 
But this week she's been trying the floor beside me out some of the night. 

Naturally, I figure she needs a bed. 

& she hopped right in. 








Then hopped right out. Lol








Maybe she'll try again later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Lula loves to shop. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

LauraRose said:


> Lula usually sleeps ON me, in bed.
> But this week she's been trying the floor beside me out some of the night.
> 
> Naturally, I figure she needs a bed.  & she hopped right in. Then hopped right out.


You know what they call a pretty girl who hops in and out of bed don't you? Irresistible!  That is too cute, Lula can't make up her mind where she's most comfortable. It's good she has choices!!


----------



## LauraRose

She's figuring it out. 








She ended up with me last night though. 
No complaints from me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Le Petit Chien play group meetup 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

Got a big smile out of seeing the "Le Petit Chien" (which is what my dh calls Chagall!) gathering. Not even a field of tulips makes me happier than the sight of a group of a lovely little dogs!:rose::dog: Did you arrange the gathering or is part of an established play group program?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a great idea for a 'private' playground for little guys! Here, it's only dog parks that have separate sides, but unfortunately I've found people think their 'baby' giants belong there! After our dog park became overrun with rough playing pit pups,& Molly being on her back more than necessary I quit going there and she now has play dates with a Yorkie(my nieces) another poo(a neighbor) and of course my G-Kids dogs, a golden and a lab who are both older and very gentle! 
I have loved watching you with Lula! You seem to enjoy every little thing about her and she looks sooooo happy with every new experience in her new life!


----------



## LauraRose

Chagall's mom said:


> Did you arrange the gathering or is part of an established play group program?


Le Petit Chien is what my fiancé, David, calls Lula too! (He's 1/2 French.)
Le Petit Chien is also the name of a Meetup group I found & joined to socialize. I've had too many scary experiences (with my rescue Dobermans being bitten, etc) to take Lula to a public dog park. So, we play with friends' dogs & small groups of super devoted doggie people, ala Le Petit Chien. 
Lula loves big dogs, though. She grew up with a Rottie or two. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

MollyMuiMa said:


> I have loved watching you with Lula! You seem to enjoy every little thing about her and she looks sooooo happy with every new experience in her new life!


I know what you mean about the too rough play! & here so many owners are clueless. Last time I took Liam, an 80# DoberLove, he was rammed by a large mix breed who came in muzzled. When we asked the owner why she left the muzzle on for dog parks, she explained that the dog would absolutely bite, if given the chance. We suggested she remove the dog, for it's comfort & our dogs - they were unable to understand that the dog was muzzled as it was snarling & lunging. So nuts. 

Thanks for the kind words about Lula. I truly adore her. She's sleeping peacefully on my tummy right now. <3



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie

You know, you are the kind of home/family dogs and breeders dream of. 

Lucky little Lulu!


----------



## LauraRose

BorderKelpie said:


> You know, you are the kind of home/family dogs and breeders dream of.
> 
> Lucky little Lulu!


Oh, thank you, BorderKelpie. 
What a nice thing to say. 

I strive for that that to be true. You know the saying, "one day I hope to become the person who my dog thinks I ready am"? That has resonated with me since I first read it in 2001 or so. 
Dogs, & all pets I'd say, are just such pure, curious, accepting little beings. I have always loved animals. I find devoting my energies toward their care builds a remarkable bond which I've not felt a parallel to. (My poor life partners, lol.)

Then there's that other saying, "the more time I spend with people, the more I prefer my dog", or something like that. 

But truly, thank you. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Ready for the rain. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Preciousness. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma

i just love her she is to cute!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Lula has a wardrobe and accessories to envy! And she deserves it all, living *silver* doll that she is! Pretty in pink really works for her!!


----------



## MaryEdwards

Beautiful Lula!


----------



## kukukachoo

Lula is beautiful and I like your shirt in your siggie (I love the Beatles in case you can't tell from my user name)


----------



## LauraRose

Lula had fun in the snow today. 







Whatcha doing, Lula?







She likes to eat snowflakes. 







& she excels at being adorable. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

LauraRose said:


> I strive for that that to be true. You know the saying, "one day I hope to become the person who my dog thinks I ready am"? That has resonated with me since I first read it in 2001 or so.
> Dogs, & all pets I'd say, are just such pure, curious, accepting little beings. I have always loved animals. I find devoting my energies toward their care builds a remarkable bond which I've not felt a parallel to. (My poor life partners, lol.)
> 
> Then there's that other saying, "the more time I spend with people, the more I prefer my dog", or something like that.
> 
> But truly, thank you. <3
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ditto. "The more I know people the more I like dogs." - Couldn't agree more.

Dogs always act like dogs but humans, unfortunately, don't always behave like humans.

p.s. Baby Lula really has the Aery expression! Did I say that before :aetsch:


----------



## PammiPoodle

This s a great thread! Lula's such a cutie and she seems to really enjoy her busy life! : )


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Yes, Lula IS adorable! Don't you wonder at what a change in your life it has been since Lula came? A very fulfilling change I'm sure!


----------



## LauraRose

New Doo

Before:








After:








Playtime:
















What'd you say??









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

Love her haircut.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vixen

What a gorgeous little lady! She looks spectacular!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Someone has something he wants to say to oh so pretty with a stunning new 'do Lula!
:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## LauraRose

Chagall's mom said:


> Someone has something he wants to say to oh so pretty with a stunning new 'do Lula!
> :love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


Awe!!! This is too cute! Thank you!
We must let them prance about together when it's warmer. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yes, Lula IS adorable! Don't you wonder at what a change in your life it has been since Lula came? A very fulfilling change I'm sure!


Truly! She is such a joy to share life with. Just the sweetest, most sensitive, curious & playful little doll. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

Lula is rockin' her Miami! Isn't it a blast to watch those poms bop along when she walks? Beau's next groom is coming up on Tuesday, and I think it's warm enough to go from his current lamb back to the Miami. I can hardly wait.


----------



## CT Girl

Just when you think she can't get any cuter ... she does! I love her new haircut, she totally rocks this look.


----------



## LauraRose

Our day:

Lula's 1st trip to the dog park:
All she wants to do is fetch! Lol
She also played chase & cheerleaded the rowdy dogs. 








Don't worry!
Lula is NOT eating Simi (my Cockatiel)!
Teehee










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

She is beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom

Another "first" for pretty Lula, how exciting! I'm sure she was fetching at the dog park. Wish I'd been there to catch sight of her. (Glad Simi is safe!)


----------



## Jacamar

Love the dog park pic. Cute heart tag on her collar too.


----------



## LauraRose

Hoppy Easter from Lula & Simi








Little hike yesterday








Today she's taking it easy 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vixen

Happy Easter from us as well!


----------



## CT Girl

You make such a stylish couple. You gave nearly gave me palpitations with the bird comment - for a moment I thought she was holding your bird in her mouth! I knew that couldn't be and upon closer examination she is just enjoying a lovely raw meal. I always enjoy your photos, it always makes me happy to see a dog so well loved.


----------



## LauraRose

Beautiful day of playing with friends







Booty shot 







All but 1







Auntie Meggie just loves Lula 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

She likes to play hide n seek. By herself. 








& she sleeps dog tired 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Pretty Lula! I don't know who is having more fun........You or Lula? I know I wonder when I watch my Molly play!LOL!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

When I go on the net and look at all the homless little poodles ,and the small little dog"s in the shelter's, seeing there pain and loss, the wonder why"s in there eyes. as each day marks time off till there put down, it breaks my heart into, wishing that they could know the safty, and love of a wonderful human Mom & Dad, with a forever home like our fur babies know here on the PF, Thank all of you for loving and taking care of your babies the way you do, I love seeing Picts like this,


----------



## LauraRose

Someone needs a trim.
& a nap. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

AWWWW, pretty Lula!


----------



## LauraRose

Backyard ball play photoshoot. 

Strutting







Smiley bear







Fetcher







Wins in my ears







Blurry ball play







Shake yer Pom Pom 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

So I decided to bring home another Cockatiel in hopes that she & Simi will be best friends forever. It's going well, so far. 

Lula is tired out from being a great Big Sister. 







New sister, Willa, on the right. Simi, my first daughter, on left. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

Willa and Simi are beautiful. It is great that they are getting along so well. I use to have two parakeets that hated each other. I had to separate them. How does Lula get along with them? Love Lula's colorful pillow, it looks so comfortable.


----------



## LauraRose

CT Girl said:


> Willa and Simi are beautiful. It is great that they are getting along so well. I use to have two parakeets that hated each other. I had to separate them. How does Lula get along with them? Love Lula's colorful pillow, it looks so comfortable.


Ty!
Lula likes the birds very much. I think she wants to play with them. Simi isn't afraid of her at all,but will hiss at Lula if she gets too close. Willa is still settling in; she seems scared of Lula so far. We're taking it all slow. 
Right now, Lula is playing hide the ball from herself, while Simi is on my shoulder & Willa is caged next to us. 

The colorful pillow is a caterpillar! I think it's adorable. If Lula really likes a toy, she will play hide n seek with it under the caterpillar. So cute!

Here are the girls in the shower this morning. 







& one of Lula for good measure. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

I like how Lula's color is clearing, she's *so silvery* pretty!:beauty: It amazes me how good she is with Simi, and I'm sure she will be with Willa too. What a such a gentle soul she is!:angel2: Chagall thinks birds are made to take flight, and it's his job to see they do. No Robin can amble across our lawn, nor Eastern Phoebe, Cardinal or Bluebird enjoy the birdbath in our garden or the feeder without being chased off. He seems to be very pleased with himself when he "evicts" them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Love your whiteface pearl AND your lutino pearl cockatiels! I'm surprised you opted for females as most people want males for their ability to mimic!
I never had a problem with my dogs and birds but then of course they were NEVER left alone and out of their cages! I had two Macaws and an Umbrella cockatoo that would chase my cairns out of the room! I sure miss my birds......but not the mess! LOL!
BTW....the "Leave It" command worked well for birds and dogs too!


----------



## outwest

She has such an expressive face! I bet it is hard not to smile when she is around. Your cockatiels are beautiful. We used to have a pearl cockatiel named Daisy. She lived about 14 years. She was soooooo sweet and we taught her to whistle all kinds of tunes. So cute...thanks for the memories.


----------



## LEUllman

I love Lula's "eyebrows." I will be fun to see if they maintain their contrast as she clears.


----------



## Dawnsohma

i was looking though the pictures and saw she has the same tag from petsmart as Esther does <3


----------



## LauraRose

My worst grooming fear was realized last night:
I cut Lula. :,(







I was using curved shears & got too comfortable. 
Cut my palm too. 

My poor puppy. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OOOOOOUCH! Oh my! I know you must feel soooo bad! But Lula still loves ya, so put it behind you, give her a big hug and keep on learning!.......


----------



## Ainsley

Oh no! I hope your beautiful girl heals quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

Poor Lula, and poor you. I hope you both heal quickly. Lots of hugs needed.


----------



## CT Girl

Ouch, I bet that scared the living day lights out of you. Neosporin is great for cuts and the E collar is a great idea. Just put it behind you as mollymia suggests. Accidents happen. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## LauraRose

Thanks, Everyone. 
I feel horrible, but she doesn't seem to blame me. 

I had to put her back on the table today to finish up. My tummy was in knots!
We made it through with a new doo. Whew. 















I wanted to see what she'd look like with short ears & no rockin TK. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I think I like her rock star TK better


----------



## LauraRose

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I think I like her rock star TK better


Moi aussi.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

She looks cute........but I still prefer fluffy ears and Topknots!


----------



## Chagall's mom

LauraRose said:


> My worst grooming fear was realized last night:
> I cut Lula. :,(
> I was using curved shears & got too comfortable.
> Cut my palm too.
> 
> My poor puppy.


I am so sorry that happened! I think lots of us have had grooming accidents. "The first cut is the deepest," and rather quickly humbles she who holds the shears.:nod: Glad you regained your composure well enough to pick up the shears again. I do admire your grooming sense of adventure!:thumb: (While my most recent groom was incident-free in terms of nicks, I slipped up and gave Chagall a "lion's tail"--right before going to PCA!_ :doh: _Makes me appreciate pro groomers all the more.)


----------



## LauraRose

Chagall's mom said:


> regained your composure well enough to pick up the shears again. I do admire your grooming sense of adventure!:thumb:



Thank you!
I figured if I didn't jump right back in, I'd only get more anxious as time went on. 
& I tend to be drastic with my own hair too. It always grows back. & so quickly! 

I'm sure Chagall still looked stunning! So envious of those who got to attend. Did you see any Aery beauties?? 
What is a "lion's tail"?

I do plan to let her topknot & ears grow back out. I prefer her poodlicious.


----------



## Chagall's mom

LauraRose said:


> Did you see any Aery beauties??


Did I _ever!_ Aery's Grey Gardens, Aery's Fame Monster and Ch. Aery's Adore Me Islandia--all_ stunning_ minis!! Met Richard Bohanoon too, what a personable guy! You really must go when you can manage it. It's an easy drive from the Philly area, and Lula can go with you. Chagall went everywhere with me.



LauraRose said:


> What is a "lion's tail"?


It's when you shave a tail WAY too high up so it looks like a palm tree!:island: Then you HATE yourself for it.:at-wits-end:



LauraRose said:


> I do plan to let her topknot & ears grow back out. I prefer her poodlicious.


I have grown fond of having poodle hair to blow dry, brush and comb, so I get it!


----------



## LauraRose

Happy 1yr Bday to my sweet Lula. <3









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl

:birthday:
Happy birthday Lula! What do you get the girl that has everything for her birthday?


----------



## Chagall's mom

She's so pretty,
She's so sweet, 
She's one year old now, 
How very neat! 

Celebrate _big-time_ you little* silver* beauty!!arty2: Happy first of many fun-filled birthdays to come, lovely Lula!!::cake:


----------



## Lou

Happy birthday I love her ears on that picture, so cute, and her face is precious!


----------



## LauraRose

CT Girl said:


> :birthday:
> Happy birthday Lula! What do you get the girl that has everything for her birthday?


Good question!
Dog park for 2 hours of fetch, a new ball, & a family photo shoot. 








Thank you all for the bday wishes. I'll pass them along tomorrow - Lula is sleeping peacefully on my tummy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## LauraRose

Lula's sutures come out tomorrow. I'm anxious to hear her regular vet give her a clean bill of health. 

We've been spending time outdoors & celebrating Lula's first bday. 

Eating chicken








Sunbathing 








At the dog park








Bday paw-ty








Pupcake













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

Such lovely family photos. I hope Lula had the best birthday ever.


----------



## LauraRose

Lula enjoyed meeting Remy today for a walk. 








She makes friends so easily. 

Happy Mother's Day to all us Poodle Mamas. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

So glad Lula and Remy got to meet! Isn't he the cutest little toy boy? (Hey, maybe he can be lovely Lula's boy toy?) :biggrin1:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

HAhaha! Lula's boy toy....I Like That!!!!!!


Dear Lula,
Hope you had a wonderful B-Day Lula....You are a very lucky Girl to have such a good Mom!
Birthday Hugs & Doggy Kisses
Your Friend
MOLLY


----------



## plr

Remy's not sure he wants to be anyones boy toy unless it involves lots of treats and lots of walks. :decision: Right now he is more of a momma's boy then a boy toy.


----------



## 10442

Enjoyed reading this whole thread  What fun pics as well. Love seeing such a happy spoiled girly


----------



## LauraRose

Thanks, Everyone. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Lula is a lover, not a fighter. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Lula has graduated!!!







We celebrated with some fetch. 







Then met up with her buddy, Leo. 








Great day!

Now time to groom her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

congrats!!


----------



## 10442

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Qarza

Well done Lula!


----------



## CT Girl

Congratulations, are you going to continue with lessons?


----------



## Chagall's mom

Congratulations, Lula! Proud of you!!roud: Glad you had 'fetching' celebration.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Congratulations Lula! Did you get a nice graduation present? :^)


----------



## LauraRose

Thanks, everyone. She got a stuffie squeaky moon toy, a trim, & dog park. 

Yes, our next class begins June 4. 
After that it's therapy cert, flyball, agility, & nosework. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

LauraRose said:


> Yes, our next class begins June 4.
> After that it's therapy cert, flyball, agility, & nosework.


Lifelong learning--that's great, and inspiring!!


----------



## LauraRose

Chagall's mom said:


> Lifelong learning--that's great, and inspiring!!


Thanks. 

Yep, my plan is to engage her in each of those dog sports & see what she prefers. Then do that as long as she's happy & healthy enough to enjoy it. <3
I just love being with her doing fun things. There's nothing better than seeing her little poodle smile shining right at me. 

The class instructor said we have a perfect heel: Lula just gazes up at me, smiling all the while. <3
So proud!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Picture Time!

I'm a little behind, so here's a bunch. 

Fast asleep, with her fave Jingle Ball still in her mouth. This was graduation day. 








On a long walk








Lula & Remy sharing some water. 








Passed out before we left the parking lot. 








TV cuddles with Daddy. 








Outdoor restaurant with a doggie menu!








Girls' Night Out (last night)








Lula LOVES Roxy!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Some recent photos:

Lula in her special chair. 








My Daddoo & my Lu








Us with the Guinness world record smallest therapy & service dog, Cupcake, & her mom, Angie








Dr Ian Dunbar & me!








Dog park chillaxing








My super fast fetcher








"Helping" mommy pack 








My brother decided to diaper Lula. She didn't mind. Lol








Wet & clean - happy girl. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

Lula is clearly a much beloved and pampered family member! Wow! You and Dr. Dunbar!! I like the company you keep.


----------



## plr

Lula looks wonderful. Thanks for sharing more pictures of her. I love the look in her eyes in the "helping to pack" picture. She looks ready to take on anything.


----------



## CT Girl

You have been keeping great company- Ian Dunbar, and Peggy and Remy. Did Ian Dunbar meet Lula? Lula keeps getting cuter and cuter, I thinks it's all that happiness busting out.


----------



## LauraRose

CT Girl said:


> Did Ian Dunbar meet Lula?


Ty!

Not yet but I'm taking a workshop with him soon. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Lula and I have had a rough go of life the last few months, but we are well and enjoying one another, as usual. 

We nearly lost my father in Sept and the night I came home from caring for him for two weeks, my fiancé told me he didn't want to continue in a relationship. Two weeks later I learned he'd been cheating since July. 
So Lula has lost her daddy and I my partner. It has been very difficult for both of us. 

I'm hoping that the worst is over now and continue to forge ahead in my grad program and full time family therapist work. 

Lula and I have been taking many long hikes, just the two of us. I'm so grateful to have her in my life. Her sweetness and joyful outlook have buoyed me in ways only another poodle parent can know. 

Her latest sweater, last week. 








Fall Ball Fun








Halloween!








My new hair & Lula's sisters, Simi & Willa. 








I'm overdue with Lula's grooming, but she forgives me. And I'm working on forgiving myself. 

We're glad to be back on PF. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards

Glad you are back. I have always enjoyed reading your posts. Stay positive and positive things will come your way.


----------



## liljaker

Welcome back. So sorry to hear you have been through some tough times. Seems like they are going around......I have also had some difficulties this last year and the one thing that made everything a little better was my little Sunny, who always makes it a Sunny Day for me!!! Good luck to you -- and hugs to Lula too!


----------



## Manxcat

Welcome back LauraRose and Lunl! We've missed you!

So sorry to hear about the changes in your lives, but so pleased you still have each other. There's nothing like a poodly cuddle when you're feeling low. And you know you have the good wishes of all of us here too


----------



## LauraRose

Lula got a groom today:








And some new jammies:








She also met some new doggy friends:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Lovely pics! Lula has very similar colouring to our new boy Pushkin - fascinating how they change shades with different length clips isn't it? She's gorgous!


----------



## RedPoppy

Lula is gorgeous, she looks very happy xx


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So glad to hear and see you and Lula are hanging in there! I know Molly has been my anchor on more than one occasion, so yeah, I get it!
Thank heavens for family..........but more for our dogs! Best Wishes for you and your little managerie!!!!!!:angel:


P.S. Is that a Mohawk on Lula??????? Too cute!


----------



## LauraRose

Lula is a Snow Lover! I had to use my hair dryer to defrost the ice balls off her earlier today. 
















Ear trim, they were getting long. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom

:hello: Hello to your lovely snow angel and you!! We know Lula has your love to keep her warm. (If only that were enough to defrost poodle snowballs!):smow:


----------



## LauraRose

Lula is such a help with my research papers. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Some recent muddy weather fun:





















What a bath that made for! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose

Yesterday was just beautiful, so of course we spent it at the park:








From our Christmas Day walk:















Lula riding a 4 wheeler. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

